# so you want monsters...



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got some new monsters the other day. Special thanks to LILTONKA for brookering the deal. TONKA is a straight up dude as you would ever want to meet. 
Here are some reference pics for those of you concidering 30" Monsters on their Brute.
I have a 2" Xtreme lift . They fit comfortably, NO trimming or heating.
I weigh 205 and no rubbing, even while turning sharp.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

a few more


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

30x14 next to a 285/75/16 Toyo Open Country AT


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

aren't those backs? Your bike looks mean!!! one problem.....



it's too clean! go tear up some mud dude!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

nope, they are monsters. and yeah it is way to clean! i just wanted to to give an idea of fit and clearance for anyone thinking of getting
them. in a few days ill get a chance to use them, and ill share an honest review since they seem to be the least common of the big three deep mud tires. I.will say they did fine hauling *** down a powerline road. pretty smooth and stable at high speeds. way better than i would have thought.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad I could help ya out Jason.....we need to get these bikes in the nasty soon.....like I said I have tried em all.....what do I have on my bike the monsters so that must say something, I love outlaws too but they tend to slip on bead and just to many lil problems, I know 3 with monsters and not one of them have anything negative to say.....now if I can get these mtc from my buddy which shouldn't be bad but now I'm gonna have to hunt for wheels


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah no doubt! thanks again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Never had a law slip on a rim. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Seen my fair share just saying


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Have I just been in the dark about the "Monster" tires. I've never heard of them. They look really mean though. Alot like a back


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are basically a back copy. Only a few slight variations. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Still can't believe they basically copied silverbacks I keep waiting for them to copy outlaws too

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

People got to realize there is only so many ways to make a effective working tread pattern so yes it will be similar just like tractor tires only real difference comes with widths and stuff....outlaws work backs work monsters work get my drift


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> People got to realize there is only so many ways to make a effective working tread pattern so yes it will be similar just like tractor tires only real difference comes with widths and stuff....outlaws work backs work monsters work get my drift


I'm not knocking them at all, actually i'm more interested if the price is a bit cheaper than a law or back :bigok:


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Best price i could see was 180 and i could only find one size, cant wait to hear some reviews


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Jus wonderin, you get much lo speed wobble on the front when ur on pavement? Ur rig looks killer!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Not so much a wobble, but at low speed, just trying to get off the pavement, they ride just like they look. But once you get off the pavement and , past 5mph, they smooth out. Suprisingly smooth and stable doing 45mph runs down a grass/dirt powerline road. I did not notice any speed shake, drifting, or wandering to either side. Ill give a good report on em soon in the nasty, but otherwise really suprised at how stable and smooth they are at speed. 

Took the bike swimming in the lake behind my house. I know there is some debate as to which pure mud tire paddles better. I dont know anything about that. But if your idea of paddleing is moving foward or continuous momentum while trying to cross a body of water,,,,than i guess these Monsters paddle just fine. made it to the other side and drove out with no problems, faster than i though i would.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah the biggest thing with laws backs monsters is you let the tire do the work not your thumb


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> Yeah the biggest thing with laws backs monsters is you let the tire do the work not your thumb


So true. :agreed:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Yeah the biggest thing with laws backs monsters is you let the tire do the work not your thumb


...except when you're trying to make the video highlights from the weekend......

:309149:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

True that lol usually ends looking either super cool and nothing to it or towed back by another bike lol so you got a 50 50 chance lol


----------

